# Available '03 745i Car Cell Phone



## Engines (Mar 21, 2005)

*Any '03 745i Car Cell Phones available????*

Hi All,
I just purchased a very low mileage 745i from a third party who bought it from BMW of NA @ auction. The car is pristine, unbelievable, but it lacks a cell phone, a simple matter I thought until I started to look into it.

Apparently the 03 745i takes a special phone and my cell provider is little help. BMW has a special part number for the phone but the dealer wants nearly $700 for it. I really want to utiliize the functionality the hands free system offers, but for $700? :dunno:

Does anyone know of an available source for these phones that offers more reasonable pricing, or even a used source?

I appreciate any help.
Thanks,
Harry
OC, So Cal


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

http://search.ebay.com/bmw-cell-phone_W0QQfromZR41

You will also need the BMW cradle and pigtail, as well as, have BMW activate the phone to work with your iDrive.

This may also be helpful
www.bmwwireless.com
Login: bmwna
Pass: digital


----------



## Engines (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info KD, it was very helpful.


----------

